

Google Online Security Blog: Security for the People - newscasta
http://googleonlinesecurity.blogspot.com/2014/09/security-for-people.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+GoogleOnlineSecurityBlog+%28Google+Online+Security+Blog%29

======
spindritf
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8335310](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8335310)
which is older and has some discussion.

